# Puppy cost?



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello!

I wanted to get some advice on the cost of GSD puppies, these days.

It's been a few years since I owned my last GSD, and I remember what I paid for him. At the time, it seemed like a lot, but I was 19, too, so what seems like a lot of money to a 19-year-old may be more feasible for someone my age now (*cough*36*cough*).

My family and I are looking to add a pup to our household, and have found a couple of breeders online. The one we were leaning toward the most didn't have prices advertised on his site, but instead required people to fill out an app before he would reply with further info about his pups and the process of obtaining one (he isn't shy with info about his dogs, in general--the site has lots of pics and info about temperament, OFA certs, etc.). This didn't bother me at all--in fact, it showed me that he's genuinely concerned about where his pups will go when they leave him. However, he said on his site that he is one of the lowest-priced breeders anywhere for pet-quality GSDs.

When I got the reply to my app, I was shocked to see that the cost was $1,200 for a limited registration, and $2,500 for full registration, with co-ownership a requirement. $1,200 is doable for my family and I, and I'm not adverse to paying for a good-quality GSD. I really liked his emphasis on early socialization of his pups, and he gives a 2 year guarantee on elbows and hips, so in the end, we decided it would be worth it.

Just recently, I started reading an e-book to update myself on training techniques, see if there was anything new out there that I wanted to incorporate or improve my own methods with, etc. One of the things it mentions is that $1,000 is about the top end for pet-quality dogs--anything more is generally price gouging. Now, I'm aware that prices vary for breeds, but this made me worry, since I've been out of the "business" of dogs for so long. Is the $1,200 I'm looking at reasonable?

I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible before we commit to bringing a pup home, so I'll be posting other questions about American vs German lines, advanced training methods, etc., but for this thread, I just want to know: Is $1,200 reasonable for a pet-quality GSD? Or should I continue looking for other breeders that might have similar quality dogs for less?

Thanks for reading! 

Kaci


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

$1200-$1500 is reasonable for a pet GSD. I'd be suspicious of the quality from anybody charging less than $1000.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

West German Showlines can range from $1,800 all the way to $3,500 from what I heard is the norm, working lines 1,500-2,000. I'm sure other members will chime in.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a West German Showline male companion & can confirm that $1200. + should be expected.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kejhix said:


> he said on his site that he is one of the lowest-priced breeders anywhere for pet-quality GSDs.


I don't know that I would buy from someone who advertises this.

By the way it is ok to post their website to get opinions. Negatives are sent via private message


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Emoore said:


> I don't know that I would buy from someone who advertises this.
> 
> By the way it is ok to post their website to get opinions. Negatives are sent via private message


Ahh, okay, I didn't want to break forum etiquette or be accused of badmouthing someone by posting their site. Especially now that I see that $1,200 is pretty reasonable for a GSD. I like everything I've seen, thus far, but I'm also not an expert on the subject. I was raised around GSDs and they are by far my preferred breed, but I've never done exhaustive research about lines, or anything, so I want to make sure I'm picking the right pup for my family.

This is his website: Colorado German Shepherds Crystal Creek Shepherds Denver Colorado German Shepherd Breeder, puppies, Canidae Pet Food. and Pet Products and Supplements

And this is another site that I've filled out the app for, but it's been a week and I haven't heard from them, so I'm starting to be a bit leery (which may not be fair, but to not have ANY response at all in a week's time just seemed odd to me). They seem all right, but I was more drawn to the previous site, though I can't exactly pinpoint why: Sliver Creek German Shepherd Dogs

Thanks SO much, everyone, for the info! This is exactly the sort of advice I've been looking for! 

Kaci


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Both breeders have American Show Lines. The membership of this forum tends to be biased in favor of European lines, not so much American lines, so keep that in mind when considering any responses you get. 

That said, with any lines I like to see that the breeding dogs have some sort of accomplishments to show that the breeder is getting them off the property and evaluated as far as temperament, nerve, intelligence, and trainability. With American lines this tends to be obedience, rally, agility, or herding events. Even a CGC would show that they're doing something to get their dogs evaluated. In your correspondence with the breeder I'd ask what they're doing with their dogs to evaluate their temperament, nerve, and trainability. 

I noticed that some of their dogs were "OFA Pending" but it's unclear whether these are breeding dogs or potential breeding dogs. If they're breeding dogs without OFA certification that's a red flag to me. Just something to ask about-- not a judgement against the breeder since I can't tell one way or the other. 

Also ask specifically about their 2 year guarantee. If your dog is "defective" in some way, is it required that you return your 2 year old dog to get a refund or replacement? What happens then?


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Regional Clubs - Southwest

Start here. Finding a reputable breeder is much easier if your search begins via the breed club. 

Personally I wouldn't go to either of those breeders. Not enough testing, imo, either for health or for temperament through a show venue. *But that is my personal opinion*


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info about this forum's preferences. To be honest, I don't even know if I have preferences. lol My father's K9 police partner was of German working lines, and I remember that all the dogs he produced when I was a child were beautiful and wonderful family dogs, but I've been reading that German lines are often considered too intense for being companions? It seems unlikely, considering my upbringing with German lines, but while my father knew about those things, I never learned the particulars of how to look at a dog and tell what type they are, etc., so I don't feel qualified to judge.

Honestly, I would *like* to one day get into Schutzhund training because it seems like an extension of what my father taught me on how to train dogs in the first place, but A) I don't know if there's a place for me to properly learn it; and B) If life gets in the way (upcoming baby, in school full-time, etc.) and I end up not being able to do Schutzhund, I don't want to have gotten the "wrong" dog and subject a dog that had the right temperament for such training to life as "just a family dog".

I hope I'm not coming off as a complete idiot, here. I really did grow up around GSDs pretty much my whole life, but I'm honest enough to admit I just don't know much about advanced training (beyond straight obedience training--for instance, agility, Schutzhund, etc.) or about American vs German lines. Any info on what I should be looking for would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much, everyone. 

Kaci


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

GrammaD said:


> Regional Clubs - Southwest
> 
> Start here. Finding a reputable breeder is much easier if your search begins via the breed club.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go to either of those breeders. Not enough testing, imo, either for health or for temperament through a show venue. *But that is my personal opinion*


Thanks for the link to the breed clubs in the area. I'm assuming I would just need to email the contact people listed, and they could perhaps refer me to breeders with the type of dog I'm looking for (and since I'm still trying to figure out what I'm looking for, I'll wait until I know. hehe)? I don't want to bug the wrong people if there's another way this is done, is all.

And thanks for your opinion on the two breeders I listed. They were the only ones I could find just by Googling the area. In my other thread in this forum, people are informing me that most buyers end up getting their pups from out of state, which I didn't realize would be a viable option, since it makes it impossible to visit the breeder, the parents, the pups, pick out the pup in person, etc. My family and I are willing to spend some money to get the right dog, but we certainly aren't rolling in dough, and with trying to save for an upcoming baby and a family vacation at the end of the year, I'm starting to wonder ... should I not get a GSD at all? I love the breed and it will break my heart if we can't, but it seems like expecting to pay $1,500 or less for a pup is almost impossible unless I go with an unreliable breeder. 

Thanks for all the replies, guys.

Kaci


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

I've visited one of the breeders you've listed. PM me.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kejhix said:


> My family and I are willing to spend some money to get the right dog, but we certainly aren't rolling in dough, and with trying to save for an upcoming baby and a family vacation at the end of the year, I'm starting to wonder ... should I not get a GSD at all? I love the breed and it will break my heart if we can't, but it seems like expecting to pay $1,500 or less for a pup is almost impossible unless I go with an unreliable breeder.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies, guys.
> 
> Kaci


 
Have you considered rescue? There are so many purebred GSDs in need of homes. There are purebred rescue groups that focus on GSDs alone and the dogs are usually in foster homes with other dogs, cats, kids, etc. so they can really help select a dog that will match your lifestyle. 
I foster dogs and most have been fantastic with dogs, cats, kids, strangers, etc, most have been housebroken and crate trained, some even knew basic commands and walked nicely on a leash. It's amazing what people throw away! You can even find young dogs and puppies!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Have you considered rescue? There are so many purebred GSDs in need of homes. There are purebred rescue groups that focus on GSDs alone and the dogs are usually in foster homes with other dogs, cats, kids, etc. so they can really help select a dog that will match your lifestyle.
> I foster dogs and most have been fantastic with dogs, cats, kids, strangers, etc, most have been housebroken and crate trained, some even knew basic commands and walked nicely on a leash. It's amazing what people throw away! You can even find young dogs and puppies!


Good point 

This is a rescue girl that is being fostered by a member here, she is gorgeous, shocking to see some really nice GSD that end up in shelters.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/178761-video-cinder-my-foster-girl.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wait, you're pregnant?


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

My puppy was $1200 on limited registration. I think that is a pretty typical price for pet quality. It can be more. Depends upon many factors. At minimum I would expect hips and elbows to be certified and over multiple generations before I would lay out that kind of money for a puppy. I also expect the dogs in the pedigree to be titled and prefer those titles to be at both ends (show and performance like herding, agility, obedience, schutzhund) Mind you I am speaking from a showline point of view.


But yes, contact the contact person for the local clubs, sometimes they do have breeder sites linked as well, but making contact is, imo, very important. The referral person can help you find a breeder who is producing what you are looking for and will even help you to determine what you are looking for. Trust me, they do not mind talking to novices to help them gain understanding and find the right dog!

You could also look at breed rescue. People often assume there must be something wrong with a dog for it to be in rescue and that is not always the case. You can find lovely companion animals through rescue and save lives at the same time. Win win


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Wait, you're pregnant?


I missed that. As a mother of 5 my best advice would be: baby first and then the dog once you have the household restabilized.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I will admit, I do not like American lines. I own an American show line and a German show line..... I love my ASL (Zira) very much, but I will never own one again. Much different temperament, looks, and drive. I love German show lines and working lines. It's mostly personal preference though, so I wont comment further on that.

However, there are a few things I expect from a breeder and would never except less.... OFA certified, Healthy, Great temperament (Good titles), and I would expect them to properly socialize and work with the pups before going to their new home. I would look down their pedigrees and make sure all matched everything I put above. Also, I would speak to the breeder and ask what their goal is, what do they breed, and why.... I want to know that they are knowledgeable and have a better goal then just "oh, I just love the breed and think they are so beautiful!." Not good enough for me. They should have goals.... what are they reaching for? What do they expect from their dogs and their offspring, WHY are they breeding these dogs? They should have something they are trying to achieve.

As of price... I would expect to pay $1200-$1800 for a good quality companion GSD. So yes, that IS normal and not over priced at all. Though, I don't think I'd ever really go to a breeder that advertises that they are the cheapest..... this is not a car dealer. Instead, they should be advertising how their dogs perform, place, and title, and how great their temperaments are. So, personally, I would stay far away from that. 

Good luck with your search! Hope you and your family find an awesome companion! =)


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Have you considered rescue? There are so many purebred GSDs in need of homes. There are purebred rescue groups that focus on GSDs alone and the dogs are usually in foster homes with other dogs, cats, kids, etc. so they can really help select a dog that will match your lifestyle.
> I foster dogs and most have been fantastic with dogs, cats, kids, strangers, etc, most have been housebroken and crate trained, some even knew basic commands and walked nicely on a leash. It's amazing what people throw away! You can even find young dogs and puppies!


Someone else asked me if I'd considered rescue in a private message, and here was my response:



> I have, actually, and wouldn't mind it, in general, except that I'm always so nervous about getting ahold of a "bad" line. I've seen GSDs that come from poor breeding who are fear biters or are almost incurably aggressive, and I just don't have the time or setting to be able to rehab a dog of that type. I also worry about getting an older pup or dog, because I don't know what type of socialization they had as pups, and since I had a dog aggressive GSD in the past, I remember how much of a nightmare it was to deal with. All of those things have made me shy away from rescues, as much as the thought of being able to adopt an unwanted GSD appeals to my bleeding heart for the breed.


They responded and said the same thing you just said, about GSDs being in foster care, etc., which I didn't know about. I'm just really nervous about getting a bad one. GSDs are amazing, but man ... they can be some of the worst, too, if you get bad lines. I think that's where some of their bad "rep" comes from, where people are terrified of them because they've attacked people, or whatever. I'm sure the dogs that did those horrible things probably came from a backyard breeder with two "GSDs" that had four legs and a pulse, and not much else to recommend them.

At any rate, knowing this, I absolutely would consider a rescue, but I think my husband would insist on a puppy, or an adolescent at the least. I don't think he's ever owned a dog, now that I think about it, so I think maybe his wishes in that regard stem from the fact that he would want to have a dog grow up with us.

Thanks, everyone, for all the time spent in replying to my questions. I really appreciate it. 

Kaci


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Wait, you're pregnant?


No, not yet.  My husband and I are planning on trying to conceive in the next few months, for a baby next year. I've been doing research in baby forums, and such, too, about dogs with infants, etc. I have a 12-year-old daughter already, and my GSD at the time was amazing with her, but it was recommended to me in the baby forums that I get the dog established first--otherwise, I should wait until the baby is around 3-4 before getting a pup, so that the child is old enough to not terrorize the new puppy and I have the time (and energy) to train and socialize the pup that I wouldn't have if I had a new baby and got a pup right after.

Is this incorrect?

Kaci


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd want the dog to be at least a year and well-trained before adding a baby. The last thing you want is TWO babies! 

It's a good idea to have one of them-- dog or baby-- potty trained and fairly obedient to voice commands before adding the other one. It doesn't take as long with dogs as it does kids of course.  Ideally I'd like the dog to be out of the bitey, exuberant, I'm-not-listening "teenage" stage before you have a baby, not so much for the baby's sake but for yours. 

Keep in mind that the baby forums are talking about dogs and general, and guidelines for adding a Shih-tzu or Golden Retriever might be different than for adding a German Shepherd.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kejhix said:


> Someone else asked me if I'd considered rescue in a private message, and here was my response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good ones are definitely out there! My last two GSD fosters were amazing! One was a seven-ish month old male who wasn't scared of anything and loved people! The other took a few days to warm up, but she ended up being a great cuddly, love bug. I fostered a dogo argentino 
a while back- not my kind of dog- but his owner posts photos on Facebook with him and her kids- he sleeps in bed with them.

Most rescues will let you have a trial sleepover too!

If you do look into rescue and limit to a dog under a certain age, that's totally fine- just understand it might take a little while to find the perfect fit!


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

Emoore said:


> I'd want the dog to be at least a year and well-trained before adding a baby. The last thing you want is TWO babies!
> 
> It's a good idea to have one of them-- dog or baby-- potty trained and fairly obedient to voice commands before adding the other one. It doesn't take as long with dogs as it does kids of course.  Ideally I'd like the dog to be out of the bitey, exuberant, I'm-not-listening "teenage" stage before you have a baby, not so much for the baby's sake but for yours.
> 
> Keep in mind that the baby forums are talking about dogs and general, and guidelines for adding a Shih-tzu or Golden Retriever might be different than for adding a German Shepherd.


And this I *totally* agree with, which is why we're looking for a pup now, since we're probably looking at the middle of next year before our baby comes (it all depends on when I conceive, of course, but we're not even going to actively try until late April or May, so we've got some time to work with). It seems, from what you're saying, that my plan is probably okay, then, since we were looking to get a pup by June-ish, and if we got one at 8 weeks, that would put the pup at 1 year old by April of next year, or so.

Thanks for the fast reply! 

Kaci


----------



## kejhix (Mar 16, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> The good ones are definitely out there! My last two GSD fosters were amazing! One was a seven-ish month old male who wasn't scared of anything and loved people! The other took a few days to warm up, but she ended up being a great cuddly, love bug. I fostered a dogo argentino
> a while back- not my kind of dog- but his owner posts photos on Facebook with him and her kids- he sleeps in bed with them.
> 
> Most rescues will let you have a trial sleepover too!
> ...


Thanks a ton for this encouragement.  It's definitely something I will look into, now that I know that not every GSD in a rescue is a lawsuit waiting to happen. heh I just get so nervous, because while I've seen the best of the breed ... I've seen the worst of the "breed" as well. Thanks for putting my mind at ease about that sort of thing. 

Kaci


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 1 & 2 year old GSD. Both of them are now at the point that I'd trust them with bringing a baby into the house. Not that I plan on having any children anytime soon.... but I feel like IF that was to happen, they'd be fine and so would Will and I. This took a LOT of work to get to though.

Not saying it's impossible.. at all! If you get a pup, make sure to socialize and train right from the beginning.... this way your dog is solid and able to listen. Otherwise, even a 1 year old can be a terror! I think with 1 dog, properly trained and socialized.... even at 1 years old, you'd be fine. However, I don't think I'd want to have a dog any younger then that with a new baby. I would probably lose my mind.

With that said... In my opinion, I would much rather raise a puppy first, THEN bring the baby in, then having a 3-4 year old child and bringing in a puppy. Personal preference though.

Either way... good luck with all of it!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Haven't read everything just skimmed around. I don't like babies and pups or teens at the same time just for your sanity. I'm sure if you teach your young child to respect a puppy then it's good. Too many people say "so toddler doesn't terrorize puppy" but the parent shouldn't allow it. Those parents that sit by while the baby is carrying puppy around by it's tail and say nothing are the ones who allow it most people should and do raise children to respect the puppy or adult dog. 

As far as rescue they can be great either way when you go with a REPUTABLE rescue. With puppies I prefer to go with a reputable breeder over rescue simply because it stacks the odds in your favor more of having good nerves as they get older. If you are fine with a young dog or adult then definitely rescue is an amazing option. The first breeder you posted I'm not thrilled with simply because I hate when breeders "toot their own horn" the whole thing of I'm the best quality or the best price etc.. drives me insane. You are perfectly fine getting an amazing quality pup for 1200-1500 EASY!!!! Not just pet quality but there are some amazing working pups coming from amazing parents for 1500 and of course most litters will have those same parents and have lower drives and energy making them better for a pet house hold. 

I think it is a great choice to ship in (and I did) but you have to do a TON of research to make sure they are the perfect breeder for you so you feel completely comfortable with them. But you are definitely not expecting too much to get an amazing pup in that price range from a phenomenal breeder.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Kaci,

I have also been looking for a puppy (in Michigan). I started out thinking I would pay no more than $1000, but quickly found around here that I couldn't find a reputable breeder for that price. The litter I ended up putting a deposit on costs from $1500 (for a long haired) to $2500. For a normal pet quality puppy from the litter it would be around $2000. The dogs are West German showlines.


----------

